# 2 nights/San Francisco July 9,10



## npey

Looking for 2 nights in San Francisco
checking in on July 9, checking out on July 11
2 adults
Thank you


----------



## npey

Bump, bump


----------



## npey

Bump again


----------



## npey

Still looking


----------



## Luanne

Have you tried vrbo, airbnb or any hotels?  Summer in San Francisco could be difficult.


----------



## npey

Primarily, looking for a resort.


----------



## Luanne

npey said:


> Primarily, looking for a resort.



You won't find a "resort" inside the city limits.  Even the timeshare properties are more like hotels, or small apartments at best.


----------



## DeniseM

Agree with Luanne - SF has no purpose built timeshare resorts - they are all converted hotels and apartments.


----------



## tschwa2

*Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco*

Located in downtown San Francisco, this upscale all-suites resort is 2 miles from Alcatraz Island museum and prison and 5.5 miles from the Golden Gate Bridge. 

Chic, modern suites feature separate seating areas with pull-out sofas, bathrooms with whirlpool tubs, plus kitchenettes. Suites also have free WiFi and flat-screen TVs with DVD players. Some offer city views.

Guests can use the fitness center and the game room with pool and foosball tables. There's also a lounge area and a business center, plus laundry facilities, as well as parking (fee).
Address: 750 Sutter St, San Francisco, CA 94109


----------



## Luanne

tschwa2 said:


> *Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco*
> 
> Located in downtown San Francisco, this upscale all-suites resort is 2 miles from Alcatraz Island museum and prison and 5.5 miles from the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> Chic, modern suites feature separate seating areas with pull-out sofas, bathrooms with whirlpool tubs, plus kitchenettes. Suites also have free WiFi and flat-screen TVs with DVD players. Some offer city views.
> 
> Guests can use the fitness center and the game room with pool and foosball tables. There's also a lounge area and a business center, plus laundry facilities, as well as parking (fee).
> Address: 750 Sutter St, San Francisco, CA 94109



Most hotels have these same amenities.  I still think it's a stretch calling this a "resort", but I guess it depends on your definition.

Maybe if the OP could explain what they mean by a resort it would be helpful.

My guess is at this point if there have been no replies or offers of timeshare units, it's going to be pretty much impossible to get one for the dates requested.  But, best of luck to you.  I was just suggesting some other alternatives of places to look.


----------



## Luanne

I just checked Trivago for availability in San Francisco for the two nights wanted. There is still quite a bit.  One of the properties is the Wyndham Canterbury.  It all depends on how much you are expecting/willing to pay.


----------



## DeniseM

tschwa2 said:


> *Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco*
> 
> Located in downtown San Francisco, this upscale all-suites resort is 2 miles from Alcatraz Island museum and prison and 5.5 miles from the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> Chic, modern suites feature separate seating areas with pull-out sofas, bathrooms with whirlpool tubs, plus kitchenettes. Suites also have free WiFi and flat-screen TVs with DVD players. Some offer city views.
> 
> Guests can use the fitness center and the game room with pool and foosball tables. There's also a lounge area and a business center, plus laundry facilities, as well as parking (fee).
> Address: 750 Sutter St, San Francisco, CA 94109



This is a nice place - but it's a converted hotel.  To me, it doesn't have "resort" amenities, but it's probably the nicest timeshare in SF, because it was a complete conversion, and it has "condo," units and not just hotel type studios.  

Also - the Bay Area has a multitude of things to do - it's not the kind of place where you hang out at the timeshare to use the amenities.


----------



## Luanne

DeniseM said:


> This is a nice place - but it's a converted hotel.  To me, it doesn't have "resort" amenities, but it's probably the nicest timeshare in SF, because it was a complete conversion, and it has "condo," units and not just hotel type studios.
> 
> Also - the Bay Area has a multitude of things to do - it's not the kind of place where you hang out at the timeshare to use the amenities.



I agree.  I also did a search to see if I could find anything that was considered a "resort" inside the city limits.  Most of what was listed was either outside the city, or one of the larger hotels.

Nob Hill Inn, which is an older timeshare, also has apartment type units.  Very funky place.


----------



## npey

Luanne said:


> You won't find a "resort" inside the city limits.  Even the timeshare properties are more like hotels, or small apartments at best.



I'm sorry, that's what I meant.


----------



## rhonda

Those two nights are currently available at Worldmark SFO in a 'Studio Hotel' unit.  I don't have sufficient points available to offer it as a rental -- but perhaps another Worldmark owner might?  (If it is still available on 7/4, it could be offered as 'bonus time for guests.')


----------



## DeniseM

rhonda said:


> Those two nights are currently available at Worldmark SFO in a 'Studio Hotel' unit.  I don't have sufficient points available to offer it as a rental -- but perhaps another Worldmark owner might?  (If it is still available on 7/4, it could be offered as 'bonus time for guests.')



The other issue is that they have to be offered for $100 per night or less on this forum, so that may be the issue, more than availability.


----------



## Luanne

DeniseM said:


> The other issue is that they have to be offered for $100 per night or less on this forum, so that may be the issue, more than availability.



I thought this forum was for last minute rentals and the only "rule" was the cut-off date.  Isn't the $100/night on the rentals offered not the rentals wanted?  I could very well be confused.


----------



## rhonda

DeniseM said:


> The other issue is that they have to be offered for $100 per night or less on this forum, so that may be the issue, more than availability.


BT was ~$175 for the two nights (total) ... so even the underwhelming rental cap of this forum leaves a hint of profit margin for the owner.  But agreed, the cap is highly effective at killing owner motivation to respond.


----------



## DeniseM

Luanne said:


> I thought this forum was for last minute rentals and the only "rule" was the cut-off date.  Isn't the $100/night on the bargain forum?  I could very well be confused.



Last Minute Rentals for rentals (offers and requests) for the next 45 days for $100 per night or less.

The Bargain Deals forum is a for giving away timeshares - rentals are not permitted there.


----------



## Luanne

DeniseM said:


> Last Minute Rentals for rentals (offers and requests) for the next 45 days for $100 per night or less.
> 
> The Bargain Deals forum is a for giving away timeshares - rentals are not permitted there.



Thanks.  Think I'm clear now. 

That said, finding a rental IN San Francisco, during the summer (well really any time of year) for less than $100/night will be very difficult.


----------



## DeniseM

Luanne said:


> Thanks.  Think I'm clear now.
> 
> That said, finding a rental IN San Francisco, during the summer (well really any time of year) for less than $100/night will be very difficult.



Exactly - which is why your suggestion of other websites was a good idea.


----------



## npey

Luanne said:


> Thanks.  Think I'm clear now.
> 
> That said, finding a rental IN San Francisco, during the summer (well really any time of year) for less than $100/night will be very difficult.



I think I made a mistake choosing to go to San Francisco in July. I do have a reservation in another hotel, actually it is paid but i can still cancel it today until 6 pm pacific time. The truth is I am infatuated with the II resorts (or hotels) in SF and the Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco or any other charming one so i was hoping to get any of them even for more of $100 per nite. Thank you ladies for all your advices.


----------



## npey

Luanne said:


> Most hotels have these same amenities.  I still think it's a stretch calling this a "resort", but I guess it depends on your definition.
> 
> Maybe if the OP could explain what they mean by a resort it would be helpful.
> 
> My guess is at this point if there have been no replies or offers of timeshare units, it's going to be pretty much impossible to get one for the dates requested.  But, best of luck to you.  I was just suggesting some other alternatives of places to look.



Until today, I thought resort and timeshare were the same thing but it looks like they are not. So what I meant was a timeshare. Thanks for clarifying. As the saying goes you learn something new everyday....


----------



## DeniseM

npey said:


> Until today, I thought resort and timeshare was the same thing but it looks like they are not. So what I meant was a timeshare. Thanks for clarifying. As the saying goes you learn something new everyday....



Clarification:  Some of the websites that Luanne recommended also have timeshare rentals.

"Resort" is kind of a vague term, but generally it implies that the facility has extensive grounds, and activities, and amenities - beyond a basic hotel.

A timeshare can be a resort, but so can a hotel.


----------

